# Have any dispensary owners been sentenced yet?



## Type_S150 (Aug 22, 2007)

I have been thinking about opening a dispensary lately, but I am not sure if it is worth the risk. That being said, I dont really know what the risks are. Everytime I find a case I can never get any information on if the owners were ever sentenced or even found guilty. Does anyone have any information on the sentences being handed down on dispensary owners?


----------

